# Bacopa Colorata and Caroliniana



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe I have both, but they look very similar. What are the major differences between the two? I notice colorata turns pink at the top but not caroliniana is kind of dark brown. I think the colorata leaves are a little wider than caroliniana, is that right?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's been a long time since I've kept either, but I think you basically have the vegetative differences. I think colorata (not a real scientific name) tends to be reddish/pinkish farther away from the light. Could even be that the 'colorata' is a form of B. caroliniana. I'd love to get a flowering specimen of the former, and it should be a relatively easy ID if I can. I do remember the flowers were a bit darker purple, but that may or may not mean much.

Does the 'colorata' have an odor to the leaves as _B. caroliniana_ does?


----------

